# No wonder they're called MORE Than !!...



## Kriminal

I got my renewal quote Today - considering I was driving the TT last year (group 18), and now have the A3 (group 11), I was completely kicked in the goolies to find out there's been an increase of £220 !!! 

So, I rang 'em. Apparently THEY (MoreThan) don't work by the usual grouping, and have there OWN grouping of 1-50, but weren't able to tell me where the TT is, against the A3 - they completely steered around this question.

They also told me that due to 're-structuring' of their system, Postcodes have now been re-organized in the companies database, and they now differ to how they affect your insurance from last year !....BS, I smell !!

So, all in all, not a happy bunny with the Insurance this year.

He did try hard though <yawn> and managed to get me a whopping £2 off every month ! :wall:

Rant over, but open to suggestions as to other DECENT companies :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

give sky insurance a call, they did me a great deal and do a discount for being a member on here, the service was one of the best ive had over the phone.

i managed to go from group 6 to group 17 for the same price as my renewal qoute on the old car.


----------



## 185sport

The insurance groups have all changed (in Jan 2010), from 1-20 to 1-50. See HERE for more info.

Try following the guide at MoneySavingExpert HERE.


----------



## Cliff

Try Privelege, have been with them for about 5 years on the trot which is unheard of for me lol


----------



## Ross

NFU are really good,me renewal came down nearly 300 quid.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Definitely call Sky Insurance, who are on here

Mine went from £800 to £1350 with Privilige. They got it back down to £750, with a much lower excess.


----------



## Buck

I am with Adelaide Insurance (Brokers) in Belfast

I get a discount throught the IAM and my insurance is £280 for the A4. Last yea they insured me through Royal Sun Alliance and this year I am through some Ins Co. @ Lloyds

Worth giving them a call


----------



## Brazo

Presume you have done the meercat thing mate?!


----------



## Leemack

Brazo said:


> Presume you have done the meercat thing mate?!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

Thanks all.

I tried the Meerkat thing, and that annoying Go Compare bloke, but they ended up quoting MoreThan as the cheapest at £520ish.

185sport : I've just been on the Money Saving Expert site, and he managed to get me down to £446 with Avivia - so that's a chop off almost a 100 quid from More Than !! :thumb:

I've left my details with Sky Insurance and Adrian Flux, so hoping to hear from there over the next few days.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Eightball

My vote goes to Aviva.

Like Cliff I have been with Privilege for the last 4 years, but this year the renewal quote came in at £100 dearer than last year, and changing to Aviva (albeit my xs has increased by £100) has saved me almost £200 this year.


----------



## Kriminal

Eightball said:


> My vote goes to Aviva.
> 
> Like Cliff I have been with Privilege for the last 4 years, but this year the renewal quote came in at £100 dearer than last year, and changing to Aviva (albeit my xs has increased by £100) has saved me almost £200 this year.


Yeah, so far Aviva are at the top of list for getting my money this year.

I've just had Sky Insurance on the phone, but as he pressed the button to get my quote they system went down :lol: , so he'll give me a call back within the next 20 minutes.

The joys of motoring huh ?


----------



## Kriminal

Well, Sky Insurance rang back, and offered exactly the same package as MoreThan, at an incredible £420 ! :doublesho

I've told them I've got a few more calls to make before I tick any boxes and sign any agreements. So they're gonna ring me back on Thursday.

Still, thanks again to you guys for saving me a detailing fortune


----------



## Mike_182

I went with Sky, £1600 for the big bus IIRC. Still the cheapest (that would quote me) by a long shot. Admiral got to about £2500 before I mentioned big turbos and the guy said they couldn't cover that :lol:


----------

